# Next machine?



## jdo666 (Jan 22, 2018)

My current Silvia v3 element has failed , requires full boiler replacement

I am considering upgrading to some form of HX, DB or Lever machine to provide improved consistency and dual brew steam capability

I own a Rocky grinder which is still good

Budget £700-£1000 if I can twist Elaine's arm

Thoughts please


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

You have two threads with the same question , perhaps delete one , otherwise it will get confusing


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

V3 has a replaceable element, shouldn't require complete boiler replacement.


----------



## zozur (Jan 5, 2018)

Norvin said:


> V3 has a replaceable element, shouldn't require complete boiler replacement.


+1, please look - service manual:

https://www.espressoparts.com/espressoparts/content/ranciliosilviav3partssmall.png

EDIT:

Ok I just look to the site from the link. They sell boiler+heater for 211$.Maybe you can use different heater?


----------

